# Sounds of the Hunt / Add Your Own Thoughts



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Water lapping at the side of boat

Dog whimpering

Shotgun shells loading

Frozen ground under foot

Campfire crackling

Oars creaking

Distant gunfire

Splash of the decoys hitting the water

Mallard wings whistling

Cupped wings ripping in wind

Traveling swans at high altitude

Clouds of Blackbirds swirling over the edge of the slough

Loons

Seagulls

Pre-Dawn scree of a wood duck leaving the nest

Cussing as flashlight sinks to bottom of lake

And the Laughter, never forget the laughter!









Dad and Grandpa about 1940


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

wow


----------



## nickwesterholm (Nov 16, 2006)

that is a really cool picture.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I always remember the smells.

The lovely... and I really do like it... smell of swamp muck in the morning.

Burnt gun powder

Wet dog

Recently harvested wheat field

Rain

Myself by sunday afternoon... um, maybe that one should be left out.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

smell: two cycle exhaust/diesel

Sound: birds hitting the water/ground


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Yes, the smells are said to be the strongest memory jogger the human has. Read each one and close your eyes and see what happens to your nose.

Campfire Smoke

Hunting Dog's Ear

Outboard Motor Fumes

Burlap

Canvas

Sulfur Swamp Bottom

Gun Powder

Roast Duck

Wild Rice Cooking

Cigar or Pipe Smoke

Coffee Brewing

Bacon Frying

Lake Shore on a windy day

Pine

Raw Cold Air

Light Rain

Fog


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

ahh waht the heck ill give it a try

Alaram Sounding

Truck Rumbling To a Start

Music On

Getting out of the truck and slowly creaking the door

Decoys splashing into the lake mud

Shotgun shells clicking in

Mallard Quacking, Teal Whistling, Coot being a coot

Wings cupped and whizzing

Shots fired

SPALSH!

THE PERFECT DAY


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeh Wing, what the heck else is there to do this time of the year 8)


----------



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

i first have to say that the night before the opener, i have a hard time falling asleep. my mind is racing at a 1000mph. i finally get up at around 3AM. i just say the hell with it and i drink coffee till its time to get my kids up. this happens every year.

i like the sound of the boat gently moving on still waters.

the sounds in the earliest of morning hearing all of the cricket bugs, knowing that winter will soon be on its way.

the sounds of the first whisteling wings

the smell of gun powder and the moisture

the sound of the morning train as it goes past an intersection with its horn blowing

the sound of a folded duck slamming the water.

the sounds of another waterfowler using his duck call.

the sounds of other people talking from across the water.

the sounds of crackeling ice as you walk on the shore line

crackeling ice of a puddle.

the sounds of coffee being poured.

the sound of your best friend farting. no no no kidding.

the sounds of your kids excitement because they shot a duck. look daddy did you see him?

i love it too when you are in thick cover and its dark enough that people walk right on by with out noticing you.

BY THE WAY BUD I LOVE THAT PIC OF YOUR DAD IN 1940. THATS QUITE A DEW HE'S GOT THERE. HE MUST GET UP AT 3am JUST TO GET HIS HAIR FIXED FOR HUNTING. LOL. SERIOUSLY I LOVE OLD PICS, LETS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU GOT TO APPRECIEATE


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

WingedShooter7 said:


> Coot being a coot


I laughed when I read this not quite sure why, but honestly what do coots do besides bob there head and get shot by texans.


----------



## addictedtogeese (Feb 27, 2006)

I laughed when I read this not quite sure why, but honestly what do coots do besides bob there head and get shot by texans.[/quote]

haha well said


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I forgot one of my most favorite sounds. The sound of Garth Brooks' Fever(live version) Blaring as we pull into the field. I don't know why it just gets us pumped


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Jaydogg, He has been gone for about twenty years now. I think a good name for that doo would be "prairie hair" Here are several more pics:http://www.duckhuntingstories.com/vintage.html


----------



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

I love the pics. you are lucky to have a good dad. i know areund the 40's the limit in mich was 100 ducks per day.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

jaydogg, my wife was a yupper! Are you in Michigan?


----------



## Devil Duck (Oct 10, 2005)

Marsh fart mixed with outboard exhaust


----------



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

yup Mich eh!!


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Chassel


----------



## HunterDuck (Feb 10, 2007)

friends talking, the smell of a wet dog, decoys hittin the water, marsh mud, and my favorite ( not that i only like the kill i just like the smell) the smell of a spent shootgun shell.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

the sound of my buddy cussing while he is out moving decoys and a big bunch of mallards is trying to work the spread!


----------

